# fellow Americans living in the Algarve



## Suz (Feb 24, 2010)

Searching for any Americans living in the Algarve.


----------



## cotton32 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Suz

My wife and I are moving to the Algarve in August. Where in the Algarve are you?

We will be moving to Albufeira. Any advice on employment? We are both teachers.





Suz said:


> Searching for any Americans living in the Algarve.


----------



## Suz (Feb 24, 2010)

cotton32 said:


> Hi Suz
> 
> My wife and I are moving to the Algarve in August. Where in the Algarve are you?
> 
> We will be moving to Albufeira. Any advice on employment? We are both teachers.



Hello-
We live right outside of Almancil. Are you thinking of continuing in the teaching field? Do you speak Portuguese? If not, you're best bet would be the international schools. Have you already checked into getting your equivalence so that your US university degree is recognized here? The reason I ask is that I looked into that years ago and was told that the process was very difficult and could take years. My husband and I are self-employed and I never followed up with the equivalence process. 
Do you have children? If so, are they of school age?
Look forward to hearing from you.
Suz


----------



## cotton32 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Suz,

We are in the process of learning Portuguese, hopefully we will have a solid base when we get there in August. We don't have any kids, just 2 cats. We would love to continue teaching but we are not sure if we will be able to. We are thinking about getting Tesol or Tefl certification but we don't know if it is worth the money for certification. We are willing to do anything for some pocket money while we are there. If you have any suggestions or advice that would be great. We have a couple of places that we are considering renting one is outside Albufeira and the other is closer to the border of Spain in the algarve. Both places are about 600 euros per month...Is that a good price or can we find cheaper? Also we are not sure if we should import our car, it will cost around 1500 USD to ship over but will there be a charge when it arrives in Portugal? Should we buy a cheap used car?

We have loads of questions!!!

Hope all is well!

Joe and Gina






Suz said:


> Hello-
> We live right outside of Almancil. Are you thinking of continuing in the teaching field? Do you speak Portuguese? If not, you're best bet would be the international schools. Have you already checked into getting your equivalence so that your US university degree is recognized here? The reason I ask is that I looked into that years ago and was told that the process was very difficult and could take years. My husband and I are self-employed and I never followed up with the equivalence process.
> Do you have children? If so, are they of school age?
> Look forward to hearing from you.
> Suz


----------



## cotton32 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Suz,

We are in the process of learning Portuguese, hopefully we will have a solid base when we get there in August. We don't have any kids, just 2 cats. We would love to continue teaching but we are not sure if we will be able to. We are thinking about getting Tesol or Tefl certification but we don't know if it is worth the money for certification. We are willing to do anything for some pocket money while we are there. If you have any suggestions or advice that would be great. We have a couple of places that we are considering renting one is outside Albufeira and the other is closer to the border of Spain in the algarve. Both places are about 600 euros per month...Is that a good price or can we find cheaper? Also we are not sure if we should import our car, it will cost around 1500 USD to ship over but will there be a charge when it arrives in Portugal? Should we buy a cheap used car?

We have loads of questions!!!

Hope all is well!

Joe and Gina


----------



## Suz (Feb 24, 2010)

Good morning Joe and Gina,

I haven't been on the Forum in quite some time, but I was just wondering how you are doing? Did you end up making the move to Albufeira? If so, are you enjoying the Portuguese way of life? 

Look forward to hearing all about your adventure. 

Regards, 
Suz





cotton32 said:


> Hi Suz,
> 
> We are in the process of learning Portuguese, hopefully we will have a solid base when we get there in August. We don't have any kids, just 2 cats. We would love to continue teaching but we are not sure if we will be able to. We are thinking about getting Tesol or Tefl certification but we don't know if it is worth the money for certification. We are willing to do anything for some pocket money while we are there. If you have any suggestions or advice that would be great. We have a couple of places that we are considering renting one is outside Albufeira and the other is closer to the border of Spain in the algarve. Both places are about 600 euros per month...Is that a good price or can we find cheaper? Also we are not sure if we should import our car, it will cost around 1500 USD to ship over but will there be a charge when it arrives in Portugal? Should we buy a cheap used car?
> 
> ...


----------

